# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  The UN New World Order Has Now Been Published: No Longer a Conspiracy Theory

## Created4

*The UN New World Order Has Now Been Published: No Longer a Conspiracy Theory  Out of the Shadows*



Now that we are a few months into the global Coronavirus event, it is time to pause for a minute and consider how we got here, and why.

First, if you have been following Health Impact News throughout this entire time, you will know that this was a planned event, and therefore it is not a true pandemic, but what many now in the alternative media are calling a plandemic.

We reported how weeks before the first coronavirus cases were being reported out of Wuhan China, that an event happened at the Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security called Event 201.

This event was sponsored by the World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, and it simulated a world-wide pandemic event that had not yet even happened. See:

Did Bill Gates & World Economic Forum Predict Coronavirus Outbreak? Will There be an Internet Blackout to Control Information?

We covered the work of independent investigative journalist Jon Rappoport, an investigative journalist with 38 years of experience and an expert on covering epidemics and viruses, who explained that what actually happened in Wuhan China to get this whole thing started was not the discovery of a novel new virus, but the fact that the Chinese Government was able to use the FEAR of a novel new virus to convince over 50 million people to voluntarily lock themselves down in their own homes, giving a blueprint for the rest of the world to follow. See:

*Ground Zero in Wuhan: What Really Happened that Caused the World to go on Lock Down?*

Today, several months later, there is still no accurate test that can isolate this coronavirus, and therefore statistics on those infected and those who have died are very unreliable. Some sources believe the statistics are too high, while others believe they are too low. About the only thing both sides seem to agree about is that the statistics are not reliable. See past articles:

*Not a Single COVID-19 Test is FDA Approved  Do We Really Know Who has COVID-19 and Who Does Not?*

*Roche CEO: COVID19 Tests Not Worth Anything  Two of us could do it Overnight in the Garage*

*COVID19 Death Certificates are Being Manipulated According to Montana Physician with 30 Years Experience*

*Minnesota Doctor and Senator Speaks Out on Fox News Regarding Coronavirus Padded Death Statistics for Financial Gain*

*Funeral Directors in COVID-19 Epicenter Doubt Legitimacy of Deaths Attributed to Pandemic*

We also know now that the corporate media has lied to us, and that hospitals were NOT overwhelmed by mass COVID casualties, as they have been caught fabricating busy hospital scenes, and thousands of doctors, nurses, and other medical personnel have been furloughed or lost their jobs as people were too afraid to go to the hospitals, and some who did, were told to go back home because they could not treat them.

New hospitals that were outfitted to treat COVID patients, along with military hospital ships sent to large cities like New York and Los Angeles, were mostly empty and seldom used. See:

*Crisis in America: Hospitals Across the Country Begin to Close due to Lack of Patients  Nurses and Doctors being Laid Off*

In addition, we have reported the brave testimonies from some front-line medical staff who have revealed that so-called COVID-19 patients were not even being treated correctly, and as a result the hospital interventions were injuring and killing them. See:

*Nevada Nurse in NYC: COVID is NOT Killing People  Theyre Being Murdered*

*Front Line Medical Workers Speak Out on COVID19 Treatments: Patients are Left to Rot and Die  This is Murder*

*NYC Doctor in ER and Critical Care: Lung Injuries Caused by Ventilators  Were Treating the Wrong Disease!*

*Are Ventilators Killing COVID-19 Infected Patients? Doctors Speak Out*

*Censorship Implemented to Silence Dissenters*

Of course, all of the reporting on these topics I have just listed above have been routinely censored in the corporate media, and Big Tech is also censoring this information in social media, calling it Fake News.

So people who ONLY get their news from the Corporate Media or filtered through Big Tech, still believe that there is a dangerous virus on the loose that they should fear.

Stories of doctors who have successfully treated patients and explained that the lock downs and other government actions were unwarranted because this was no worse than a bad flu season, have been vigorously censored and even arrested. See:

*Michigan Doctor Raided by FBI and Arrested for Treating COVID19 Patients with Vitamin C*

*FTC Shuts Down Dr. Brownsteins Blog for Explaining How He was Curing COVID-19 Patients*

*Censored Dr. Kaufman: They Want To Genetically Modify Us With COVID-19 Vaccine  Loses his Job and Willing to go to Jail to Resist*

*California ER Physicians: Sheltering in Place Does More Harm than Good  Lowers Our Immune System*

*Dallas Physician Heals COVID Patients Successfully with non-FDA Approved Hydroxychloroquine After Hospitals Sent them Home with no Treatment*

And what is the result today?

The economy has been decimated with millions out of work, and thousands of businesses closing, as the biggest transfer of wealth in the history of the United States has happened in less then 4 months, as HUNDREDS of BILLIONS of dollars have been poured into the Pharmaceutical Industry, which was already the leading cause of death and the largest criminal organization in the U.S. before the plandemic even started.

This criminal industry is now salivating at the opportunity to develop a COVID vaccine for every single person on the planet, a new kind of vaccine that up until now has never been successfully developed, but is being fast-tracked to rush it to market. See:

*7 Billion Doses of COVID-19 Vaccine for Worlds Population of 7 Billion  Was This the Plan All Along?*

*Dr. Judy Mikovits and Dr. Sherri Tenpenny: A New COVID Vaccine Could Kill 50 Million People in the U.S.*

We are now only left with the question: why?

*Conspiracy Theories are No Longer Theories?*

Those who have been warning for many years that there is a concentrated global group of powerful people who want a global one-world government to control and rule every single person on the planet have been tagged with the pejorative term conspiracy theorist, a term thought to be first used by the CIA labeling people who did not believe the official media and government reports on President John F. Kennedys assassination in Dallas, Texas in 1963.

However, during the height of the plandemic this past March, with almost no mention in the corporate media, the United Nations published a new website called:

*The United Nations New World Order*

They issued a Press Release via PR Newswire:

*United Nations NWO (UNNWO) Launches COVID 19 Coronavirus Focused International Day of Happiness 2020 Campaign Theme HAPPINESS FOR ALL TOGETHER*

The desire of a group of very powerful people to establish a one-world government, which also requires reducing the size of the worlds population to a more controllable size, is no longer a conspiracy theory.

They are no longer hiding their intentions, and one of their leaders in particular, Bill Gates, is being courted by the corporate media and bringing his desires and intentions out into the open with seemingly no fear whatsoever.

Will they succeed?

*The Information War Will Determine Our Future*

The ability of the globalists to control the flow of information is what will determine the future of the U.S., and the world. The old media is dying, as the generations that have followed after the Baby Boomers no longer get their information from most of the corporate media, which includes print and TV.

But what has arisen in the place of print and TV is the Internet, and Big Tech has worked hard to control the flow of that information as well, by censoring dissenting voices on social media platforms they control, such as Facebook, Twitter, and Googles YouTube. Google also controls and filters search results now as well.

However, there is another front in the Information War that perhaps very few people realize, and this other front has more power to influence minds and opinions than even news sources do: The Entertainment Industry

Considered another conspiracy theory and yet well documented, the CIA has controlled much of Hollywood sinces its inception in 1947, just after World War II.

During the Plandemic, not only have the globalists sought to control the minds and hearts of people through the information media, but they have done it much more subtly and perhaps much more effectively through the entertainment media, as people were locked down in their homes with so much time on their hands that streaming entertainment services saw record usage.

Fortunately, something positive did result during this Plandemic. Two years in the making, a documentary was released in April called: Out of the Shadows.

It was published on YouTube on April 10, 2020, during the height of the Plandemic, and to date it has been viewed by over 13 million people.




> The Out Of The Shadows documentary lifts the mask on how the mainstream media & Hollywood manipulate & control the masses by spreading propaganda throughout their content. Our goal is to wake up the general public by shedding light on how we all have been lied to & brainwashed by a hidden enemy with a sinister agenda.
> 
>     This project is the result of two years of blood, sweat, and tears by a team of woke professionals. Its been independently produced and funded and is available on many different platforms for free for anyone to watch.
> 
>     Patriots made this documentary with the sole purpose of getting the truth out there. If you like the documentary, please share this video.
> 
>     You can support our team and future projects making a donation at outofshadows.org


YouTube has not censored it (yet), probably because they were given notice that it would be on many platforms and they new it would be useless to take it down and let people watch it elsewhere.

The main person narrating the documentary is a professional stunt performer, Mike Smith, who has reportedly worked in Hollywood for the last 28 years.

He explains how it was never his intention to be a stunt man. He just wanted to make movies and the easiest way for him to get into the business, because of his athletic skills, was to become a stunt man.

He explains how he didnt want to be an actor, because he didnt want to pretend to be a character. But as a stunt man, he was the guy behind the illusion. He jumped from the helicopter, he was in that fire ball, and he worked with big name stars in blockbuster movies performing the stunts.

He worked his way up from being a stunt man to a fight coordinator, then to being a stunt coordinator, and then finally to becoming an executive director.

He said in the system that exists today, as he climbs up the ladder in Hollywood, its not what people think it is. He states,




> Its an illusion, its a complete illusion!


At one point while filming during a stunt, he had a terrible fall that injured his lower back, and it looked like his career as a stunt man was over, as he faced a very long road of recovery.

He employed the help of a pelvic floor therapist, and one day the therapist asked him if she could pray for him, because she sensed dark forces affecting him.

He consented even though he was not a religious person, and he admitted that he thought she was either crazy, or she actually believed all that stuff about demons. She told him:

    Michael, I am one of the only pelvic floor therapists in Southern California. And when these Satanic people, and these evil people, do their rituals to little girls, and women and boys, who do you think puts them back together?




> I do. Its completely real, and you need to look into it.


He did, and it was a spiritual awakening for Mike, although he admits he did not find God in church.




> I didnt find God because I went to church. I found God because I realized that the Luciferian and the other side, the occult world, was real.
> 
>     And that I had been fooled for all these years, and then I got really scared


The entire documentary is a little over one hour long, and is well worth watching:




The goals of the globalists can be found and understood if you look past the conspiracy theory stigma and get outside of the corporate medias influence of censorship and mind control.

Health Impact News has been publishing much about the influence of the media and mind control for almost a decade now, and here are some good articles we have published in the past about how the media manipulates the public:

*Mainstream News Media: Freedom of the Press or Controlled Propaganda?*

*MK Ultra and Modern Day Mind Control: The Battle for Americas Soul
*
*The Battle for Americas Soul: Ways to Combat Mind Control*

Since the Kennedy assassination by the CIA is one of the oldest and well-known conspiracy theories that has been around for a long time, a film produced a few years back that I watched which was very well-documented and covered many events between WWII, the RFK assassination, and all the way up to the terrorist attacks of 911, is Francis Richard Conollys independent film:

*JFK to 9/11 Everything Is A Rich Mans Trick
*

The original version was up on YouTube for years and had many millions of views. Here is one version:




Thanks to Spiro Skouras who earlier this week published the fact that the UN had put up this new website. Some have questioned whether the website is real, so he did some fact checking and you can hear his results here.

----------


## PAF

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Created4 again.

----------


## dannno

Promising happiness, delivering human suffering..

Oldest scam in the book.

----------


## Created4

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Created4 again.


I see that the rumors that you were banned from RPF were greatly exaggerated....

----------


## Created4

> Promising happiness, delivering human suffering..
> 
> Oldest scam in the book.


Or "happiness" at what cost? And who gets to define "happiness"? Is a pedophile who is "happy" with multiple child sex slaves then "ok"?? 

Welcome to the New World Order.

----------


## PAF

> I see that the rumors that you were banned from RPF were greatly exaggerated....


No rumor, I was ;-)

----------


## Created4

> No rumor, I was ;-)


Who banned you, and what for??

----------


## idiom

Theres a new world order every few decades. Its a term that doesn't mean a hell of a lot.

----------


## Working Poor

Whoever loves his life loses it, and whoever hates his life in this **world* will keep it for eternal life.
John 12:25

*emphasis mine

I love to explore the bible and find verses that go with my day, hour, minute, or second. When I meditate about this so called NWO the above verse has increased my understanding of the way I want to go. In Him I am in this world but, not of this world.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Good to know that we got confirmation that the New World Order does exist.  Then again everybody here has known for a long time that it exists.

----------


## donnay

“*Today Americans would be outraged if U.N. troops entered Los Angeles to restore order; tomorrow they will be grateful. This is especially true if they were told there was an outside threat from beyond, whether real or promulgated, that threatened our very existence. It is then that all peoples of the world will plead with world leaders to deliver them from this evil. The one thing every man fears is the unknown. When presented with this scenario, individual rights will be willingly relinquished for the guarantee of their well being granted to them by their world government.*”
– Henry Kissinger, Former US Secretary of State

----------


## Created4

> “*The one thing every man fears is the unknown.*”


Fear is definitely how they control people. And now they are offering "Happytalism" and a universal right to "happiness" to combat the fear that they created.

I'll deal with fear a different way:




> The LORD is with me; I will not be afraid. What can man do to me? The LORD is with me; he is my helper. I will look in triumph on my enemies. It is better to take refuge in the LORD than to trust in man. 
> (Psalms 118:6-8)

----------


## donnay

> Fear is definitely how they control people. And now they are offering "Happytalism" and a universal right to "happiness" to combat the fear that they created.
> 
> I'll deal with fear a different way:


Amen.  I couldn't agree more.  To live in fear-- you are not really living.

----------


## Firestarter

> *The UN “New World Order” Has Now Been Published: No Longer a “Conspiracy Theory” – Out of the Shadows*


It looks “fake” to me. Or at least not an official UN website...
 I searched the internet for more information, but there is none.

Ndaba Mandela IS a grandson of the crooked lawyer Nelson Mandela, made the first black president of South Africa. I couldn’t find anything to connect him to the “United Nations New World Order Project”.

It looks like Jayme Illien has made up this story as a publicity stunt. His Wikipedia page looks to have been written by Illien himself and has been deleted by Wikipedia on 23 May.
This story includes the claim that the “United Nations New World Order Project” was launched in 2008.

What seems true though, is that Illien once founded the United Nations International Day of Happiness.
Whatever that is?

Here’s the archived version of Illien’s Wiki page: http://archive.is/BVHem

The links in Illien’s Wiki page that supposedly show that the “United Nations New World Order Project” was launched in 2008, make no such claims.
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...300880251.html
https://happinessday.org/leadership/.../jayme-illien/

----------


## Created4

> It looks “fake” to me. Or at least not an official UN website...
>  I searched the internet for more information, but there is none.
> 
> Ndaba Mandela IS a grandson of the crooked lawyer Nelson Mandela, made the first black president of South Africa. I couldn’t find anything to connect him to the “United Nations New World Order Project”.
> 
> It looks like Jayme Illien has made up this story as a publicity stunt. His Wikipedia page looks to have been written by Illien himself and has been deleted by Wikipedia on 23 May.
> This story includes the claim that the “United Nations New World Order Project” was launched in 2008.
> 
> What seems true though, is that Illien once founded the United Nations International Day of Happiness.
> ...


It's not fake.

See: https://www.activistpost.com/2020/05...site-real.html

----------


## Firestarter

> It's not fake.
> 
> See: https://www.activistpost.com/2020/05...site-real.html


Where's your evidence?!? Or are only other members supposed to give "evidence"?!?

There are 2 things here the UNIDO happiness BS which is real and the UNNWO.org that according to Illien was launched in 2008.
I still haven’t found anything about the UNNWO.org besides the story from a site I don’t know, PRnewswire (that Illien cited for reference on his Wikpedia page)...

The following is the only link from what looks like a “reliable” source from the Activistpost article (or is the "evidence" hidden away in another mind numbing Youtube video that I didn't watch?).
The problem is that it is nothing more than a copy-paste article from again PRnewswire (Yahoo.com regularly deletes article by the way)...



> *United Nations NWO (UNNWO) Launches COVID 19 Coronavirus Focused International Day of Happiness 2020 Campaign Theme HAPPINESS FOR ALL TOGETHER*
> *https://finance.yahoo.com/news/unite...110000578.html*


Another link in your reference doesn’t return a webpage for me.
https://whois.net/

I didn't find "evidence" when I searched the official UN website, please try for yourself: https://search.un.org/results.php?qu...rows=10&tpl=un

----------


## Created4

> or is the "evidence" hidden away in another mind numbing Youtube video that I didn't watch?


He explains in the video, and the links on the page are his sources. If you don't want to watch the video and check the links yourself, fine. The Whois can be accessed from other places if the link doesn't work, and shows who owns the websites.

----------


## Ender

> It looks “fake” to me. Or at least not an official UN website...
>  I searched the internet for more information, but there is none.
> 
> Ndaba Mandela IS a grandson of the crooked lawyer Nelson Mandela, made the first black president of South Africa. I couldn’t find anything to connect him to the “United Nations New World Order Project”.
> 
> It looks like Jayme Illien has made up this story as a publicity stunt. His Wikipedia page looks to have been written by Illien himself and has been deleted by Wikipedia on 23 May.
> This story includes the claim that the “United Nations New World Order Project” was launched in 2008.
> 
> What seems true though, is that Illien once founded the United Nations International Day of Happiness.
> ...


I have some Black African friends here in the US who were in Africa during Mandela's time & say that he was a good man- that most of what we read about him today is western garbage.

----------


## Created4

> I have some Black African friends here in the US who were in Africa during Mandela's time & say that he was a good man- that most of what we read about him today is western garbage.

----------


## Cleaner44

> I have some Black African friends here in the US who were in Africa during Mandela's time & say that he was a good man- that most of what we read about him today is western garbage.


There are also Americans that say that Barak Obama was a good man.

There are also Cubans that say that Fidel Castro was a good man.

There are also Russians that say that Joseph Stalin was a good man.

There are also Italians that say that Benito Mussolini was a good man.

One man's hero is another man's tyrant.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Where's your evidence?!? Or are only other members supposed to give "evidence"?!?
> 
> There are 2 things here the UNIDO happiness BS which is real and the UNNWO.org that according to Illien was launched in 2008.
> I still haven’t found anything about the UNNWO.org besides the story from a site I don’t know, PRnewswire (that Illien cited for reference on his Wikpedia page)...
> 
> The following is the only link from what looks like a “reliable” source from the Activistpost article (or is the "evidence" hidden away in another mind numbing Youtube video that I didn't watch?).
> The problem is that it is nothing more than a copy-paste article from again PRnewswire (Yahoo.com regularly deletes article by the way)...
> 
> 
> ...


The UN has its own UNWO website.

----------


## Ender

> 


And JFK talked to Khrushchev- does that make him bad man or a smart man?

----------


## Ender

> There are also Americans that say that Barak Obama was a good man.
> 
> There are also Cubans that say that Fidel Castro was a good man.
> 
> There are also Russians that say that Joseph Stalin was a good man.
> 
> There are also Italians that say that Benito Mussolini was a good man.
> 
> One man's hero is another man's tyrant.


History is always written by the winners- question everything.

----------


## donnay

> There are also Americans that say that Barak Obama was a good man.
> 
> There are also Cubans that say that Fidel Castro was a good man.
> 
> There are also Russians that say that Joseph Stalin was a good man.
> 
> There are also Italians that say that Benito Mussolini was a good man.
> 
> One man's hero is another man's tyrant.



Yes, many people thought Hitler was a great man.

----------


## Ender

> Yes, many people thought Hitler was a great man.


And Patten, who was in charge of Germany after the US took it over, said, in great surprise, that Hitler was right- and then died a few days later in a strange car accident.

QUESTION EVERYTHING.

----------


## CCTelander

> And Patten, who was in charge of Germany after the US took it over, said, in great surprise, that Hitler was right- and then died a few days later in a strange car accident.
> 
> QUESTION EVERYTHING.



Patton argued that Hitler was right in his attempt to take out the communists. In that and ONLY that.

----------


## donnay

> Patton argued that Hitler was right in his attempt to take out the communists. In that and ONLY that.


Yes and Patton wanted to continue on into Russia--he made waves and the PTB didn't like the noise he was making so they silenced him.

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Patton argued that Hitler was right in his attempt to take out the communists. In that and ONLY that.


The problem with Patton he wanted to take out innocent Russians and was agaisnt the Russian culture that was not nowhere part of the communist life style. The Russian/Slavic were always hated by western govs.

Patton was a nutcase.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Not to mention he was Racist towards white Slavic Russians calling them Asians. Dispute Russia being in far east and Europe.




> "The difficulty in understanding the Russian is that we do not take cognizance of the fact that he is not a European, but an Asiatic."


He stated that Russians had a corrupt culture?

I am still surprised that some in the right are still worshiping Patton.

Mind you Slavic people are not Asian and calling Slavic's as Asian or Asiatic is racist and disgusting, Slavics are very much European.

----------


## donnay

> Not to mention he was Racist towards white Slavic Russians calling them Asians. Dispute Russia being in far east and Europe.
> 
> 
> He stated that Russians had a corrupt culture?
> 
> I am still surprised that some in the right are still worshiping Patton.
> 
> Mind you Slavic people are not Asian and calling Slavic's as Asian or Asiatic is racist and disgusting, Slavics are very much European.


Could be because he was a Christian and read what God said about Esau.

Romans 9:13

“As it is written, Jacob have I loved, but Esau have I hated.” 

Genesis 25:23 And the Lord said unto her, Two nations are in thy womb, and two manner of people shall be separated from thy bowels; and the one people shall be stronger than the other people; and the elder shall serve the younger.

http://biblestudyforlife.com/russia.htm

----------


## Created4

> Could be because he was a Christian and read what God said about Esau.
> 
> Romans 9:13
> 
> “As it is written, Jacob have I loved, but Esau have I hated.” 
> 
> Genesis 25:23 And the Lord said unto her, Two nations are in thy womb, and two manner of people shall be separated from thy bowels; and the one people shall be stronger than the other people; and the elder shall serve the younger.
> 
> http://biblestudyforlife.com/russia.htm


Whoa! Christian racism rearing its ugly head on RPF??

There are no divisions of race under the New Covenant. That cannot be more clearly taught in the New Testament.




> There is neither Jew nor Greek, slave nor free, male nor female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus. *If you belong to Christ, then you are Abraham's seed*, and heirs according to the promise. 
> (Galatians 3:28-29)

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Could be because he was a Christian and read what God said about Esau.
> 
> Romans 9:13
> 
> “As it is written, Jacob have I loved, but Esau have I hated.” 
> 
> Genesis 25:23 And the Lord said unto her, Two nations are in thy womb, and two manner of people shall be separated from thy bowels; and the one people shall be stronger than the other people; and the elder shall serve the younger.
> 
> http://biblestudyforlife.com/russia.htm





Eastern Slavics/Slavs are also Christians Orthodox Christian they follow the same religion as a roman Christianity. The same god so basically you would had  a war with another christian nation.

Are you going to claim Russians arent Christian? why do you think Russians in Russia celebrate every holiday of Christ?

----------


## donnay

> Whoa! Christian racism rearing its ugly head on RPF??
> 
> There are no divisions of race under the New Covenant. That cannot be more clearly taught in the New Testament.


Those are not my words, those are God's words.  You have to understand the beginning before you can understand the end.

----------


## Ender

> Patton argued that Hitler was right in his attempt to take out the communists. In that and ONLY that.


I actually did a ton of research on Patten & yes, he was against communism, but he also was startled to realize what the Balfour Declaration was really about & other subversive stuff going on.

Most of that info has been scrubbed of the internet, but there are some good articles about his assassination- the assassin even confessed to it later.

----------


## Ender

> Eastern Slavics/Slavs are also Christians Orthodox Christian they follow the same religion as a roman Christianity. The same god so basically you would had  a war with another christian nation.
> 
> Are you going to claim Russians arent Christian? why do you think Russians in Russia celebrate every holiday of Christ?


I believe that the lost tribes ended up in Russia- and so does a good Russian friend of mine.

----------


## donnay

> Eastern Slavics/Slavs are also Christians Orthodox Christian they follow the same religion as a roman Christianity. The same god so basically you would had  a war with another christian nation.
> 
> Are you going to claim Russians arent Christian? why do you think Russians in Russia celebrate every holiday of Christ?


Guess you didn't bother to read the outline line I provided of the Bible study.  These things cannot be explained in a sound-bite.  

II Timothy 2:15

 Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth.

----------


## Created4

> Those are not my words, those are God's words.  You have to understand the beginning before you can understand the end.


First of all, I don't think you have to tell me I "need" to understand anything from you that is written in the Bible, as I have read it many dozens of times in my life, and have a Bachelor's Degree in Bible and Greek. I also don't need "commentaries" to explain it from a certain perspective.

This is what you wrote in response to AngryCanadian:




> Not to mention he was Racist towards white Slavic Russians calling them Asians. Dispute Russia being in far east and Europe.
> 
> 
> He stated that Russians had a corrupt culture?
> 
> I am still surprised that some in the right are still worshiping Patton.
> 
> Mind you Slavic people are not Asian and calling Slavic's as Asian or Asiatic is racist and disgusting, Slavics are very much European.





> Could be because he was a Christian and read what God said about Esau.


These ^^^^ are NOT God's words. They are your words in response to AngryCanadian, to seemingly justify Christian discrimination. If they are not, then please clarify, because whether or not Patton was a "Christian" is irrelevant. What is relevant is the Word of God, and as I pointed out, there is NO DISCRIMINATION in the New Covenant.

And I will call it out wherever it rears its ugly head (which I hope is not happening here!)

----------


## AngryCanadian

> First of all, I don't think you have to tell me I "need" to understand anything from you that is written in the Bible, as I have read it many dozens of times in my life, and have a Bachelor's Degree in Bible and Greek. I also don't need "commentaries" to explain it from a certain perspective.
> 
> This is what you wrote in response to AngryCanadian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ^^^^ are NOT God's words. They are your words in response to AngryCanadian, to seemingly justify Christian discrimination. If they are not, then please clarify, because whether or not Patton was a "Christian" is irrelevant. What is relevant is the Word of God, and as I pointed out, there is NO DISCRIMINATION in the New Covenant.
> ...


Eastern Slav, Southern Slav follow the same the Word of God and honestly thank goodness the US military didnt allow a nutcase running the whole pose WW2 show. The greeks who are also Slavs wouldnt allow it.

Just so you know Greeks are also Orthodox.

----------


## Created4

> Eastern Slav, Southern Slav follow the same the Word of God and honestly thank goodness the US military didnt allow a nutcase running the whole pose WW2 show. The greeks who are also Slavs wouldnt allow it.
> 
> Just so you know Greeks are also Orthodox.


In the New Covenant, nationality doesn't matter. Only faith in Christ. Faith saves us, not our ethnic heritage (and that goes for ethnic Jews too!)

----------


## AngryCanadian

> In the New Covenant, nationality doesn't matter. Only faith in Christ. Faith saves us, not our ethnic heritage (and that goes for ethnic Jews too!)


On that we agree but Crazy Patton doesn't care nor didn't seem to care that. Let alone trying to start a war between Christian Slavs.

----------


## 69360

You do realize that both the unnwo website and the "news" article linking to it are both fakes right?

----------


## Created4

> You do realize that both the unnwo website and the "news" article linking to it are both fakes right?


[sigh] Do we have to go through this again? No, this is not a fake.

----------


## PAF

> You do realize that both the unnwo website and the "news" article linking to it are both fakes right?


It appears to be not legitimate. Sometimes it happens, we should all verify everything.

----------


## Created4

> It appears to be not legitimate. Sometimes it happens, we should all verify everything.


Did you even bother watching Spiro's video where he fact checked this?

It is all true. It is not an official site of the UN, but the people who put up the site are all connected to the UN, and these initiatives were implemented by UN resolutions.

What's the problem here? People can't watch a 12 minute video and then follow the links that back up what he reported?

----------


## PAF

> Did you even bother watching Spiro's video where he fact checked this?
> 
> It is all true. It is not an official site of the UN, but the people who put up the site are all connected to the UN, and these initiatives were implemented by UN resolutions.
> 
> What's the problem here? People can't watch a 12 minute video and then follow the links that back up what he reported?


I did watch the Spiro video, I actually watch all of them. Spiro does an outstanding job and I agree with him. I was merely referencing the UNNWO site itself which does not belong to the actual UN. But you are absolutely right, those people that put up that site are UN supporters.

----------


## Created4

> I did watch the Spiro video, I actually watch all of them. Spiro does an outstanding job and I agree with him. I was merely referencing the UNNWO site itself which does not belong to the actual UN. But you are absolutely right, those people that put up that site are UN supporters.


Not only "supporters" but part of the UN. And the initiatives were all passed by UN resolutions.

So why are you saying the site is "not legitimate?"

----------


## donnay

> First of all, I don't think you have to tell me I "need" to understand anything from you that is written in the Bible, as I have read it many dozens of times in my life, and have a Bachelor's Degree in Bible and Greek. I also don't need "commentaries" to explain it from a certain perspective.
> 
> This is what you wrote in response to AngryCanadian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ^^^^ are NOT God's words. They are your words in response to AngryCanadian, to seemingly justify Christian discrimination. If they are not, then please clarify, because whether or not Patton was a "Christian" is irrelevant. What is relevant is the Word of God, and as I pointed out, there is NO DISCRIMINATION in the New Covenant.
> ...


Patton was a devout Christian who loathed the Russian Government.

These are GOD'S WORDS as I wrote above.

Romans 9:13

“As it is written, Jacob have I loved, but Esau have I hated.” 


Esau, Red, Edom, Russia's Symbol, The Bear 
http://biblestudyforlife.com/russia.htm

----------


## Created4

> Patton was a devout Christian who loathed the Russian Government.
> 
> These are GOD'S WORDS as I wrote above.
> 
> Romans 9:13
> 
> “As it is written, Jacob have I loved, but Esau have I hated.” 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but applying them to Patton and whatever his views were are YOUR words.

----------


## Ender

> Yes, but applying them to Patton and whatever his views were are YOUR words.


Patton was smart enough to know what the Russian gov was doing to it's people. Our wonderful ally, Stalin, killed millions more than Hitler, but that was covered up for a long time, because, you know, war is the health of the state.

Patton's plan, once he got out of Germany, go home, retire from the military & then speak all over the US about the atrocities of our involvement in WWII. That could not be allowed.

----------


## 69360

> Did you even bother watching Spiro's video where he fact checked this?
> 
> It is all true. It is not an official site of the UN, but the people who put up the site are all connected to the UN, and these initiatives were implemented by UN resolutions.
> 
> What's the problem here? People can't watch a 12 minute video and then follow the links that back up what he reported?


The website is FAKE. Story over. 

I don't like the UN and would like to see the US pull out of it. The story is still fake.

----------


## Created4

> The website is FAKE. Story over. 
> 
> I don't like the UN and would like to see the US pull out of it. The story is still fake.


Well, you've provided such overwhelming evidence here that it is fake that is must be so....

----------


## PAF

> The website is FAKE. Story over. 
> 
> I don't like the UN and would like to see the US pull out of it. The story is still fake.


The story and the website are not fake. It is not owned by the actual United Nations, but Created4 is correct that the people who own/operate the UNNWO website are proponents of the U.N. When I first researched the site, I simply did a whois and noted that.

At least listen to the video.

----------


## Created4

> It is not owned by the actual United Nations.


Jayme Illien is the registered owner of the site according to Whois, and he is definitely on the UN payroll, so I wouldn't say it is not owned by the UN. They just don't link to it (yet.)

But there are many of these affiliate organizations out there funded by the UN. Illien has ties to the CIA as well.

----------


## Firestarter

> The story and the website are not fake. It is not owned by the actual United Nations, but Created4 is correct that the people who own/operate the UNNWO website are proponents of the U.N. When I first researched the site, I simply did a whois and noted that.
> 
> At least listen to the video.


I've had enough of mind numbing videos. It is a huge problem that people can't read (anymore)...

But that wasn’t the point made by @Created4 originally is it?
I’ve searched the UN site without a single reference to the UNNWO.org...

If we follow the arguing of @Created4 in another thread, we only have to replace RFK Jr. with UN...
PR Newswire?!?



> RFK Jr. would never comment on an obscure site like this. It would be all over the media....


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6949619





> Well, you've provided such overwhelming evidence here that it is fake that is must be so....


So what is it? UNNWO isn't an official UN site is it? If I'm wrong please show some "evidence".
It are stories like these that give Snopes the credibility it doesn't deserve!

----------


## Created4

> I've had enough of mind numbing videos. It is a huge problem that people can't read (anymore)...
> 
> But that wasn’t the point made by @Created4 originally is it?
> I’ve searched the UN site without a single reference to the UNNWO.org...
> 
> If we follow the arguing of @Created4 in another thread, we only have to replace RFK Jr. with UN...
> PR Newswire?!?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6949619
> ...


Yes, it was all a trick by RFK Jr. to fake everyone out. You nailed it. Maybe Snopes has some job openings you could apply for....

----------


## Firestarter

> Yes, it was all a trick by RFK Jr. to fake everyone out. You nailed it. Maybe Snopes has some job openings you could apply for....


I remember that you falsely claimed that RFK jr. didn't write that story!

There is no "New World Order" program by the UN.
The UNNWO.org is no site of the UN.

I don't even think that you are intentionally misleading people, but you sure are wasting my time.
You can now twist and turn that the goofball that got you fooled into believing his publicity stunt, is some major figure, but that is nothing more than a silly "conspiracy theory"...

----------


## Created4

> I remember that you falsely claimed that RFK jr. didn't write that story!


He didn't write that story on that site. That was a true statement. But facts don't seem to matter to you, so I will not waste my time debating this with you....

----------


## Firestarter

> He didn't write that story on that site. That was a true statement. But facts don't seem to matter to you, so I will not waste my time debating this with you....


You falsely claimed that it wasn't HIS story because it would be all over the media instead on some obscure site (more obscure than PRNewswire?)!

It was HIS story, maybe you missed it...



> Lol guys, RFK Jr. did post it on his site and then the obscure sites posted it: https://childrenshealthdefense.org/n...gh-dose-group/ The original post also has links to documentation.

----------


## Created4

> You falsely claimed that it wasn't HIS story because it would be all over the media instead on some obscure site (more obscure than PRNewswire?)!
> 
> It was HIS story, maybe you missed it...


You're confused. There was nothing on PRNewswire, and the link to the story on his site was published days later. What they were publishing was something on Instragram, but no article had been written yet.

But who cares? What's your point? The owner of the NWO website is on the UN Payroll, he got the initiatives approved by a UN resolution, these resolutions/programs are funded by the UN, and your claim that it is a "fake" website is what? The fact that the main UN website is not linking to it yet?

That's called an argument from silence fallacy. You have zero proof to back up your claim that it is a fake site. 

We're done here.....

----------


## Firestarter

> You're confused. There was nothing on PRNewswire, and the link to the story on his site was published days later. What they were publishing was something on Instragram, but no article had been written yet.


You are twisting and truning defending a BS story!



> It's not fake.
> 
> See: https://www.activistpost.com/2020/05...site-real.html





> Where's your evidence?!? Or are only other members supposed to give "evidence"?!?
> 
> There are 2 things here the UNIDO happiness BS which is real and the UNNWO.org that according to Illien was launched in 2008.
> I still haven’t found anything about the UNNWO.org besides the story from a site I don’t know, PRnewswire (that Illien cited for reference on his Wikpedia page)...
> 
> The following is the only link from what looks like a “reliable” source from the Activistpost article (or is the "evidence" hidden away in another mind numbing Youtube video that I didn't watch?).
> The problem is that it is nothing more than a copy-paste article from again *PRnewswire* (Yahoo.com regularly deletes article by the way)...
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you missed my first post...
To which you replied without any evidence that it isn't "fake"?!?



> It looks “fake” to me. *Or at least not an official UN website...*
> I searched the internet for more information, but there is none.
> 
> Ndaba Mandela IS a grandson of the crooked lawyer Nelson Mandela, made the first black president of South Africa. I couldn’t find anything to connect him to the “United Nations New World Order Project”.
> 
> It looks like Jayme Illien has made up this story as a publicity stunt. His Wikipedia page looks to have been written by Illien himself and has been deleted by Wikipedia on 23 May.
> This story includes the claim that the “United Nations New World Order Project” was launched in 2008.
> 
> What seems true though, is that Illien once founded the United Nations International Day of Happiness.
> ...






> But who cares? What's your point? The owner of the NWO website is on the UN Payroll, he got the initiatives approved by a UN resolution, these resolutions/programs are funded by the UN, and your claim that it is a "fake" website is what? The fact that the main UN website is not linking to it yet?
> 
> That's called an argument from silence fallacy. You have zero proof to back up your claim that it is a fake site.


If it isn't fake than why don't you give us some information on this non-existent UN "New World Order" project?!? Which "resolution" got this initiative "approved"?!?
He's a goofball that got you fooled with a publicity stunt (the UN won't mind as it's fake stories like these that keep the "real" stories out of the spotlight).

----------

